# Nike Pro Combat Hyper Warm Shorts



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I was just looking at these online and thinking about using them this season as more low-profile ass,hip,thigh protection than what is commonly available for ass pads. Anyone tried these or have any input? I don't fall too much and don't really hit the park too often these days so it's more for piece of mind than actual body armor...


----------

